# My 2007 yard decorations



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a link to my yard decorations from last year (I've put together picture albums from the last 3 years). I'm looking to add my first automation with a witch stiring a caldron this year.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=120


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great decorations Spooky1.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice set up! I love your shrunken head lights (they look like lights, are they?).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aelwyn said:


> Nice set up! I love your shrunken head lights (they look like lights, are they?).


Yup, they're lights. I've had them for a while now. I might have gotten them from Michaels if my memory is still working.

Most of my neighbors love to check out my yard, but I've noticed a few of the younger kids (usually with parents) won't come up to the door. They look and just keep going. I guess it's too scary for them .


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like a good haunt! - what's the deal w/ the nearly nekked lady?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice haunt, its really cool. So, how are you thinking of doing the witch, you know, you can use a turn table, thats how I did mine. I got that from Kevin, gota give him credit for the great idea!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love you vampiress shes cool!! Great yard


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tyler said:


> Nice haunt, its really cool. So, how are you thinking of doing the witch, you know, you can use a turn table, thats how I did mine. I got that from Kevin, gota give him credit for the great idea!


I just gave away my old turntable this past year (Oops), before I started planning my witch. I picked up a motor & controller from Monster Guts. I just need to figure out how to mount the motor in my cauldron. I'll post some pics of my witch once I'm done.

As for NickG's question "what's the deal w/ the nearly nekked lady?" I got her on Ebay. Hey evil can be sexy too, and the rest of the year she hangs out and decorates my basement .


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

OOH nearly naked witch in the basement work shop. I would definitly have to chain her up and make sexist comments when guests come over. 
Oh yeah nice yard display


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great display.
I like the dead woman coming out of the grave.

I have those same lights with the skull faces and cheesecloth hair. I love them. I can't remember where I got mine either. Had them for at least 3 years.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I love your yard! Very nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Great display.
> I like the dead woman coming out of the grave.
> 
> Actually the mask I used for the zombie coming out of the grave is called Rotting Ralph (used as avatar) I believe, so it's a guy. But who can tell with long hair zombies these days . My wife thought the mask would be too scary/gross for me to use as a (live) zombie, so I used it as a prop, and I love how it looks.
> ...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool pics Spooky...

just check out the pillars on here you should get an idea from those for a pedsetal


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice looking yard. I could not put her in my basement, I have teenagers


----------

